# certificate of luggage



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Good day, please can anyone help. My husband and I are moving to Portugal at the end of 2009. Nobody seems to be able to tell me whether we are allowed to bring our wine collection (+- 250bottles) without paying duty. The way I read the conditions for bringing personal effects into the country is that as long as they are the house contents everything comes dutyfree. Has anybody brought in wines or do I have to have some type of authorization? Also, must the descriptions of the house contents for the luggage certificate be quite specific or can we just say eg 1 fridge or must it be 1 (brand) fridge plus serial number?
Any english speaking meeting places in or around Cascais? Thank you Nelinha


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Nelinha,
I will look into it for you
James


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its going to be an interesting one, as in theory if its for use there should be no taxes, but its such a huge amount I'll be interested to see Silvers results


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for trying to get the info for me. If I'm not allowed to take the wines, you must come to Joburg and help us finish them before we leave! We will have a big wine party!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Nelinha,
This is proving really difficult to discover one simple answer to. I am going to ask some friends on ther forums for their experiences and will get back to you today.
James


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Silvers,
Thanks for the effort. even the consulate here could not give me an answer, they tried to pass me on to the Portuguese commercial section, except they never answer their telephone.
I have been told just to crate the wines and describe them as groceries but because of the quantity I would rather not run the risk of paying duty plus a fine if customs find the wines.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I would be tempted to take the risk. I have looked on several websites and keep going round in circles. One says that as it has already paid duty in the purchasing country it will not be liable here. The next one says it will be valued once the department has been notified. I would list it as goods and chattels on your import form. the EU allow 90 litres of wine per person, from EU state to EU state, but as you are coming from S.A. Lord only knows. I have posted this question of several other forums and if I can get any help, I will let you know.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks a mil, will also try to get hold of the commercial and trade section from my side.
Regards,
Nelinha


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just to let you know, i am still trying to find an answer for you. It seems that nobody has a difinitive one though. It really does appear that you will have to just throw the dice and if caught, put on a blond wig.


----------

